# getting ready for this season



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

how do you clean your traps after last seasons wax and dye are on them? do you just boil them in water ?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Generally I will just boil them in water, let it cool and skim the wax off the top. If you have a lot of traps to do it takes a long time that way. People boil them in lye to clean them also. I'm looking for a better method, so maybe someone else has some info.


----------



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

dose just the wax come off when you boil them or dose the dye come of too


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

huntinND said:


> Generally I will just boil them in water, let it cool and skim the wax off the top.


Same here.


----------

